# Any info on these ones???



## BeachComber (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey guys, Found thess little ones a few weeks ago. I cant seem to find anything on them. The first one is really small at about an inch and a half tall. It is embossed on all four sides. Embossing: Dr. Herricks Pills / Vegetales / Pildoras & ef Dr. Herrick / New York US. 
 The second one is about an inch and a half tall and is embossed with Vanstan's Stratena
 The third one is about an inch tall, is a shear top and is embossed with Marshall's Giant Cement.
 Please any info on the dates of these bottles and anything else would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## BeachComber (Aug 3, 2009)

*RE: Any info on this one???*

Vegetales side


----------



## BeachComber (Aug 3, 2009)

*RE: Any info on this one???*

The Stratena Vanstans


----------



## BeachComber (Aug 3, 2009)

*RE: Any info on this one???*

The Marshalls Giant Cement


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 4, 2009)

*RE: Any info on this one???*

I really like the cement bottles, especially the last one pictured.  Did you find them beach combing?


----------



## BeachComber (Aug 4, 2009)

*RE: Any info on this one???*

Thanks for the info Sewellbottleman. That is some very interesting links. 

 RedGinger, I found these bottles while diving here locally. I am also a big fan of these tiny cement bottles. I think i have a few other variations of the Marshals giant cement bottle.


----------

